# Congé sans solde



## Mamienanou (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, j'espère que vous avez passé un bon réveillon de Noël.  J'ai besoin de vos lumières s’il vous  plaît  ,voilà tout d’abord , j'ai un parent en année  incomplète qui a pris une semaine  pendant les vacances  de  Noël  ( prévu  au contrat ), comment doit il déclaré la semaine où je n'ai pas l’enfant , doit il seulement  marqué  le nombre de jour où j'ai eu son enfant ( ou le nombre de jour d’absence ) car pajemploi  lui dit que ce n'est  pas  bon par rapport  au salaire . Ensuite  comme je ne  suis pas bien  depuis  15j  , j’ai eu des antibio ... mais  je suis encore  très  fatiguée  et que les autres parents ne travaillaient pas , je leur ai demandé si je pouvais prendre  une semaine  sans solde  . Ils ont accepté  ,merci à eux mais comment  doivent ils le déclarer  à  pajemploi  ? Merci  d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Caro52 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ; quand il y a une semaine d'absence programmée il faut déclarer la même chose que les autres mois .
Pour la semaine sans solde il faut la déduire selon le ccc .


----------



## Sbsb (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, il faut faire le calcul cour de cassation pour la semaine que vous avez demandé en sans soldes et ce calcul se fait aussi sur les jours mensualisés


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Décembre 2022)

AI vous n'êtes payée que sur les semaines effectives de travail donc la semaine des PE a déjà été retirée pour le calcul de la mensualisation c'est la base ! et pour pajemploi même nombre d'heures et jours à noter que les autres mois ! vous ne savez pas leur expliquer ??? pour la semaine sans solde calcul de la CCC voilà !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pour les PE ou le semaine était programmée ça change rien vue qu elle a déjà été déduite au moment du calcul de la mensualisation , pour la déclaration Pajemploi il déclare comme d habitude vue que c est lissé sur 12 mois 

Pour votre semaine sans solde il faudra faire le calcul cours de cassation pour savoir combien les PE vous doive et pour la déclaration Pajemploi la effectivement il faudra modifier les heures et nombres de jours travaillés


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

Si PAJEmploi fait une alerte pour dire que le temps de travail ne correspond pas au salaire payé c'est qu'il y a un souci dans ce qu'il déclare.
PAJEmploi ne se préoccupe pas de savoir combien de jours réél de présence de l'enfant, ce service a besoin de savoir combien de jours sont *payés *car c'est ce qui lui permet de verifier que tu ne depasse pas le plafond CAF pour que les PE ait droit à leur CMG.
Donc, à priori tous les mois les PE vont déclarer le même temps de travail et le même salaire net versé.
Le seul cas où il va déclarer plus de temps de travail ou moins c'est s'il en paie plus que la mensu de base ou moins que la mensu de base.

Exemple: en AI admettons que c'est un contrat qui dit 5 jours/semaine mais seulement sur 42 semaines d'accueil, le nombre de jours à déclarer tous les mois sera de 5 X 42 / 12 = 17.5 soit 18 jrs déclarés. Au moment du paiement des CP il déclarera 18 jrs d'activité + ds la case dédiée pour les CP X jrs. 
Ce mois ci même si l'enfant n'est venu que 12 jours (du fait de l'absence programmée d'une semaine) il déclare quand même 18jrs car c'est ce qui correspond à la mensu qu'il te verse.

Par contre s'il y a 5 jours de moins à minorer de ton salaire (la semaine que tu demande et qui n'étais pas prévue) alors il déclarera 17.5jrs - 5 jours = 12.5 soit 13 jours même si en réalité l'enfant n'est venu que 7 jours (du fait de l'absence programmée et de l'absence sans solde non programmée) car il va aussi minorer ton salaire de la semaine sans solde non programmée: le salaire aussi correspondra à la mensu habituelle (17.5jrs) - les 5jrs sans solde non prévus.

Prenons un autre exemple: le PE finallement te demande d'accueillir l'enfant durant une journée d'absence programmée (qui avait donc été retiré initialement pour faire le calcul de ta mensu), ce sera des heures complémentaires mais si c'est une journée où l'enfant ne serait pas venu du tout il déclarera une journée de plus, il fera alors 17.5 + 1 = 18.5jrs soit 19 jours à déclarer. En effet le salaire lui aussi sera la somme de ta mensu + les HC à regler et là encore pour démontrer que tu ne dépasse pas le plafond journalier encore faut il que le nbr de jrs déclarés corresponde au nombres de jours PAYES.


----------



## Mamienanou (28 Décembre 2022)

merci à toutes pour vos réponses, merci Griselda j'ai bien tout compris merci bonne année à toutes


----------



## Leeanna (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, petite question...on arrondit toujours au supérieur ? Si par exemple je trouve 15,4 jours à déclarer je mets plutôt 15 ou 16?


----------



## B29 (3 Janvier 2023)

On mets 16


----------



## Leeanna (3 Janvier 2023)

D'accord parfait merci de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement. @B29


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

au cas ou je précise bien aux pe que seul le temps de travail déclaré est arrondis au supérieur, pas pour calculer le montant du salaire par contre!


----------

